# New Babies - New Photos Added



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Today in my feeder group got a litter of 12, which is the biggest litter ive ever had. 6-9 is adverage for my mice. Ive kept back what look like 3 girls and all were not fed well, some had tiny milk bellys some had no milk at all. So im hoping with just the 3 to feed mum will find it easyer. However there is a mistory of who is the mum. The black self had a litter last week so it cant be her but the agouti and broken agouti both still look pregnant. Dad is a black and tan so im expecting agouti, agouti and tan, black, black and tan. as i know both possible mums only carry one A gene. Will update with photos when there fur comes in.

I let a friend hold them today as they have never held a live pinkie and i had them out anyway and he thought it was the best thing in the world, I think he will be comming to see them all the time lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

took these yesterday, they are 5 days old today. One is a pied and the other two have very light bellys so im guessing they may be tans like dad, allthough waiting to see if they are balck or agouit tans, one of them is lighter than the other.

Dad








Possible Mum 1








Possible Mum 2








Pied girl








Darker girl

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Lighter Girl








All Three


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Realised that the little siamese is actualy male so have taken him out, so if the lighter babies turn out blue he is the dad. The agouti female carrys pied and blue, but the agouti pied mum doesnt carry blue.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There colours are in and i have an agouti pied, agouti and black, there bellies are still pink so will have to waite to see if they are tans


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats and hope all continues to go well.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

nice fat babies!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, yeah they are right porkers

new photos


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, those lightly spotted chocs are so very cute! The tiny spots on a sea of softness.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the tail on the black one


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, all 3 are doing well.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Dad is very cute indeed


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

cut but anoying lol he is a right attention seeker, you cant do anything anything with out him getting in the way. the belly fur is in an no tans


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the agouti pied is getting in a curly coat, mum is deffernatly the agouti self, and my black self has just had a litter by they same dad.


----------

